# galloping goose



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We attened the 2009 convention were we seen a few of the galloping goose or geeses. I,am trying to find out who or were i get one . Thanks for any help.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft has/had them on thier website


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

Here are the gaggle of geese from Accucraft.

http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=30


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Goose models have been out of production for a few years now. At the present time, finding one used is your only option. Number 2 is the most common, and appears on ebay from time to time. Number 5 and number 7 are the two piece models- they have a trailer. Number 5 is the Bus body version and number 7 is pierce arrow bodywork. These tend to be more costly since they are larger and more complex. Number 5 is the most popular I think, since the prototype is running today and has a Wayne Bus body . 

In the near future Accucraft will release new production of some Goose models. They plan to do number 3 (currently at Knott's) and number 4. One of these will be produced in the as it was version , without windows in the trailer, to represent how it was when used in freight service, before conversion to a tourist ride. Ther will also be some alternate versions of the front fenders to represent some changes that appeard over the years. Number 3 and 4 are not yet available, but can be reserved now. 

Berlyn also produced a number 6 work goose. These are also sold out but appear regularly on ebay. 2 production runs were done of the goose number 6 .The second run tends to be more reliable 

Jonathan www.rctrains.com


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan,

You're the man! Thank you for the info.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

And there is always the Bachmann Rail Truck for those on a budget....


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

jonathan thanks for the information i will keep a eye out. For the price they cost i don,t think i will buy one on ebay i ,am affraid of getting burnt.


----------

